# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  No Smoking! in Spanish

## Ilkay

Can someone tell me how to say "No Smoking!" in Spanish?

----------


## MasterAdmin

Are you running an anti-smoking campaign?   ::   You asked for translations to pretty much all languages.  http://masterrussian.net/mforum/search. ... thor=Ilkay

----------


## DenisM

No fumar! 
And one more for your collection, in Alaskan  ::  :

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Are you running an anti-smoking campaign?    You asked for translations to pretty much all languages.  http://masterrussian.net/mforum/search. ... thor=Ilkay

 ... except Russian!!!! (!!!)

----------


## Ilkay

> ... except Russian!!!! (!!!)

 In Russian it should be "Нельзя курить!", не так ли?... I'm still waiting for a Spanish translation.  ::

----------


## Pasha



----------


## mp510

I took 5 years of Spanish. I learned it is:
[b][size=4]

----------


## Lucas

[quote=mp510]I took 5 years of Spanish. I learned it is:
[b][size=4]

----------


## mp510

[quote=Lucas][quote=mp510]I took 5 years of Spanish. I learned it is:
[b][size=4]

----------


## uno

[quote=mp510]I took 5 years of Spanish. I learned it is:
[b][size=4]

----------


## terrel

NO FUMACI

----------


## mp510

Man, I really did messup pretty bad. I have just checked the sign outside where I work, which is in both spanish and English. Spanish did say El fumar es prohibido. At least I learned from my mistake.
Mil disculpas.

----------


## terrel

"El fumar es prohibido" IS correct 
you fool   ::  did just fine

----------


## yuriandre

It should be NO FUMARIDAD! LOLZ. They are correct, it should be No Fumar!

----------


## monichka

If you say: El fumar es prohibido, you

----------


## yuriandre

very good explanation, Monica! very good! Gracias!

----------


## ispanka19

no smoking:no fumar

----------


## Pasha

Hola Ispanka  ::  eres de cartagena?

----------


## Kimberloo

I think if you are putting it on a sign, in a public area, and you want to sound polite, the best way to say it is "*Por favor, no fume*".

----------


## Vespre

En realidad, se han hecho carteles oficiales, que en la mayor

----------


## Yazeed

I remember when I was at a Starbucks cafe in Madrid, I saw a sign that said 'Para proteger the calidad del cafe, le rogamos no fumar.' 
"To maintain the quality of our coffee, we ask you (kindly) not to smoke"

----------


## basurero



----------


## Vespre

Te aseguro que eso ser

----------


## Yazeed

[quote=Vespre]Te aseguro que eso ser

----------


## Vespre

Soy de Barcelona. Y considero exagerado el acoso que est

----------


## spieli

"Espacio sin humo" can be found quite often as well

----------


## Vladi

> No fumar! 
> And one more for your collection, in Alaskan  :

 No; senor, asi lo escribiran los 'americanos' (como se dicen ellos)  que no saben espanol, (no sabia yo que la Patagonia ya la habian invadido los EE.UU. En castellano se escriben la admiracion al principio y la admiracion al final.; la interrogacion al principio y la interrogacion al final. Esto va sin acentos ni con ejemplos de como se debe escribir porque estoy de vacaciones en Francia y el teclado no lo permite. Es decir, con dicha salvedad se escribira : ! No fumar ! Pero esto suena a orden cuartelera y no lo pone en ninguna parte; lo que dice en todas partes es: Prohibido fumar.

----------


## Cesar

Hola! Creo que el asunto no est

----------


## manser



----------

